
AWS tutorials to simplify DevOps,sysadmin tasks - cloudsqueeze
https://www.cloudsqueeze.ai/aws-tutorials/index.html
======
chrisweekly
The tutorials look decent at a glance. More broadly, I'm surprised this
cottage industry -- providing expert guidance for cloud spend -- isn't bigger
or more popular.

~~~
QuinnyPig
The market’s bigger than you’d think. I do this full time, have for two years.
There are a good dozen or so software products that purport to do the same
thing, with mixed results.

The problem itself (“the bill is too high!”) is deceptively complex,
particularly to a larger company.

------
QuinnyPig
These are good articles, but would benefit from an editing pass.

~~~
sworx
Thank you! All feedback welcome - can possibly make them wikis in the future,
but preference is for CW type scripts that do these, so it is easier for some.

